# RockSplicer



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Does anyone use these? They seem like a great idea, but I've never seen them used.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Nobody I know uses any of those systems. I've done that same thing years ago when making repairs on ceilings with bad trusses.

If I'd been think'n I would have put a patent on that and been a kazillionaire by now.:w00t:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

www.butttaper.com

You just need the tool on the truck.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Cool tool. I don't think they have a patent on the RockSplicer do they? Seems too obvious of a thing for a patent. 

I brought this up because I saw Myron Ferguson use these at his show. He claims they cut down on the mud and tape labor because you don't get a bulge in the seams caused from butting over studs or joists. He says if someone hung all the drywall without using these and wanted him to mud and tape over it, then he would add more to his price per square foot on his bid.

Another advantage I was thinking of, would be on remodels. Whenever you have to tear out a section of drywall that has to be replaced later. Typically you bang a hole in the wall, stick your tape in to find the closest stud, locate the center of it, put your level on the wall and scribe a plumb line, then cut out with your sawzall. Then the new drywall splits on your existing stud. The problem with that is, sometimes the stud isn't plumb, so your cut ends up being off which causes problems. And when you cut, you end up cutting through a bunch of screws holding on the old sheet, which is a pain. 

But if you used these RockSplicers, you can cut the old sheetrock between the studs instead of right on them. It seems to me you would save a lot of time, and you would help eliminate the bulge caused by splicing on a stud. Which would save on some mudding, it should give you a straighter wall too.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I tried my own homemade ones on my last job... I like them:thumbup:

Less cuts and less waste on the rock... very flat wall


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I thought of using some homemade ones too, buy a sheet of OSB and rip it down into strips. But you wouldn't have the thick edges like the RockSplicers do, that's what sucks in the seams giving you room for mud and tape. Plus part of the idea is you save time, you probably wouldn't be saving time if you had to make them yourself.


----------

